# driver for micronet usb 2.0 adapter wlan 11g fcc id panwl2203



## remie (Jul 19, 2013)

i have problem to find driver for this model.. micronet usb 2.0 driver. please help me with a link n some info with other driver that maybe can work.. thnks im using windows xp service pack 3


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try micronet support Micronet Communications Inc. - Network Camera, Switch, WLAN, ADSL&VDSL, KVM, Print Server


----------



## remie (Jul 19, 2013)

i already click ur link.. n click download.. but i think the download link is not alvaible.. sory for late reply.. until now still searching... please help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi provided the page I linked you too is the correct one for your adapter try this http://yummy.micronet.tw/up_images/driver/786/SP907NS_v100d1110.zip


----------

